# Tidworth Tattoo 1920



## John A Silkstone (Nov 5, 2011)

Tidworth Tattoo in 1920 so no sound.

Silky


http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=79876#.TrQ7j5rGVaI.email


----------

